# Can you leave the halters on your cows 24/7?



## mysunwolf (Feb 19, 2013)

I know this is probably a really dumb question, but I'm so new to cattle I really don't know. I'm pretty sure a friend of ours leaves a halter on her Jersey when she's in milk. We have two heifers that we are halter training and so we just leave the halters on them all the time. Is this okay? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 20, 2013)

It's certainly a good way to have them get used to having them on, IMHO.


----------



## goodhors (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't recommend leaving halters on full time, because their can be too much 
chance of getting halter snagged on something.  My cattle ALL seemed to like 
scratching heads with a hind leg, which would be bad if hoof got hooked into
halter somehow.

A friend lost a young foal wearing a halter, who DID get the hind leg caught in
the halter.  Lost the colt after it damaged itself severely.  None of my horses
wear any halters outside.

Halters also can get snagged on various things around the field or farmyard.

I work on teaching my cows to be friendly, give them a LITTLE snack for coming
when called and getting their halter on.  I use the rope slip-on halters usually, 
but having a halter that buckles on only takes a couple more seconds to put 
on.  Cows will gladly get into whatever routine YOU want to use consistantly.
I did go out at odd times and call them, give snacks, put halters on and lead them 
around for a couple minutes, so they were accepting of coming when called
unexpectedly, and being handled.

What I did with the cattle in fields, just had a couple, was to put collars on with bells.
The bells were for locating the cattle by ear, if you couldn't see them.  Collars
were kept SNUG, so no space to get caught on things.  Collars make a nice
"handle" if needed for holding while getting haltered.  Sometimes one gets pushy
wanting a snack before you can get the other one haltered.  Our fields and barnyard
areas are VERY clean.  Not anything they can get tangled or caught on, so I 
felt pretty safe using collars.  We are in a suburban area, so if cows SHOULD get out
I needed some way to locate them, so I went with the bells.  These were nice
clear-toned brass bells that their sound carried in the air quite well.

This was also the reason I worked so hard to have cows come when called, ALWAYS
rewarding cows with treats, hoping to NEVER need that training.

Our cows did wear real cow halters, x-crossed straps with ring under the jaw for being 
tied, hauling tied in the trailer.  Kept their heads in front of their body for better control.  
We did the initial leading training with the slip-rope halters, so cow got "reward" of no 
pressure when they moved forward and praised.  We also used the slip-rope halters
if there was a chance of a fight with cow, it gives better body control and again rewards
cow with release of pressure when it gives to you.  Do knot the end of that slip rope 
halter lead, can keep it from whipping thru your GLOVED hands!  

I never used the chain chin cow halters.  They don't release well to reward the cows fast, 
and could choke or kill the cow if she is left tied by the chain ring or the chain ring got 
snagged on something.  Too much potential for harm, for me to use.  Could work fine, 
if ONLY used while you were working with the cow, removed when you leave her for 
ANY REASON unsupervised.

Cows seem to learn best if they are not excited, not stressed.  If they start foaming
at the mouth, slinging drool, you might just want to tie it up and let her sit for a bit
and calm down.  Cows are VERY smart, though getting them to do what you want the 
FIRST time can be slow or difficult, they are usually much better the second time and even
better the next time.  Food reward helps, cows are VERY food oriented.  I used alfalfa
pellets as reward, they loved it.  Never got them any other time.  Apples, carrots, 
grain, are good rewards too, just in SMALL amounts.

Do practice loading the cow in and out of the trailer.  Makes her MUCH easier to move 
for breeding or selling later on.  Our cattle loaded as nice as any horse, into the trailer.
Fighting with your cattle is NO FUN.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 21, 2013)

I wont leave  halters on ANY critter for many of the same reasons that goodhors mentioned.  Cattle stick their heads in alot of strange places, scratch and get hooves caught.....

Leaving the halter on them while unattended is begging for a disaster in my opinion


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't have cattle but I would never leave one on a goat. Ever. I don't even like collars on mine.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 21, 2013)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> It's certainly a good way to have them get used to having them on, IMHO.


Actually I wasn't referring to full time, all the time wear, more like times if and when you need to get the animal to get used to them.  It's certainly (and agreeably) a bad idea to have them wear halters all the time.  But you still have to find some way to have them get used to wearing them if they are going to be used on that animal.


----------



## Cricket (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree with the 'no' and the reasons.  Once you get them used to the idea that having a halter on is part of their daily routine and the only way to get their grain or whatever, it's simple.  They'll get to the point where they'll come running for their halter alone if you are consistent.


----------

